# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  La solución al problema de la quinua: El trabajo en equipo

## Bruno Cillóniz

Luego del II Foro Agrario de CultiVida: *“El cultivo de quinua y el desarrollo de la pequeña y mediana agricultura”*, realizado el jueves pasado en el hotel Casa Andina Select Chiclayo, me quedo con la grata sensación de saber que los problemas actuales por los que viene pasando el cultivo de quinua en el Perú, son perfectamente superables, si todos los involucrados “trabajamos en equipo”. 
Primero que nada, quiero destacar y agradecer al mismo tiempo a la empresa CultiVida, por organizar un evento tan importante como éste, en un momento tan importante como el actual, ya que no es cosa de todos los días que una empresa privada ponga de su bolsillo, su tiempo y sus profesionales, para organizar un evento con el único objetivo de informar y capacitar a los pequeños y medianos agricultores de quinua de Chiclayo y del resto de la región costera del país, ante la coyuntura que vive el cultivo en estos días.  
En ese sentido, es de rescatar también su papel en la convocatoria de dos profesionales idóneos y con amplia experiencia en sus respectivas ramas –como son los Ing. José Cerna y la Ing. MSc Karla Ganoza- para hablar de dos temas muy importantes en estas circunstancias: el "*Manejo Integrado de Plagas* *en quinua (MIP)"* y el "*Manejo de residuos de plaguicidas* *(LMR)"*, respectivamente. Ambas presentaciones fueron en mi opinión, muy útiles para los pequeños y medianos agricultores que están cultivando o piensan cultivar quinua en la región costera del país; sin que éstas se convirtieran en algún momento en charlas comerciales, lo cual demuestra el verdadero compromiso de CultiVida en el Perú: Innovar para una agricultura productiva y sostenible en nuestro país. ¡Felicitaciones por su trabajo! 
Por otro lado, fue importante también poder contar con el apoyo del Estado en este evento, a través de las presentaciones de la Ing. Patricia Villegas (INIA), y  del Ing. Pedro Bonilla (Proquinua-MINAGRI), quienes dieron a conocer lo que en materia de investigación y política agraria se viene realizando desde el gobierno. Ambos presentaron también dos temas muy importantes en la actualidad, como son *“El manejo del cultivo de la quinua en condiciones de costa norte del Perú”*, y las *“Perspectivas del cultivo de la quinua en el Perú”*, respectivamente. Por ello, aprovecho también la oportunidad para agradecer desde aquí a ambos profesionales por su participación, ya que suelo ser un gran crítico del Estado peruano, pero debo reconocer que esta vez nos apoyaron a nosotros como organizadores, y sobre todo al público asistente que estaba necesitando y requiriendo dicha información. ¡Muchas gracias por servir al país y a sus ciudadanos! 
Y finalmente, fue también muy importante la concurrida participación de ustedes, los agricultores -que llenaron la sala a su máxima capacidad-, porque de ustedes depende en gran medida que la quinua producida en la costa del país, y en general la quinua producida en todo el Perú, recupere la buena imagen en los mercados internacionales y se consolide como el producto de exportación que todos queremos, dada la gran ventaja que tenemos como productores de un cultivo oriundo de nuestros andes y cultivado desde hace muchos años por nuestros antepasados. 
Es por todo ello que he quedado muy contento y satisfecho de ver cómo una situación complicada como la que vive la quinua peruana en este momento, se puede resolver cuando el país “trabaja en equipo”, es decir, cuando el sector privado (agricultores, empresas comercializadoras, empresas de agroquímicos, etc) y  el Estado (MINAGRI, SENASA, INIA, Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, etc), apuntan en la misma dirección y trabajan para cumplir los mismos objetivos.  
Y es que ese fue el mensaje final de este foro: “Trabajar en equipo" para encontrar una pronta solución a la coyuntura actual que vive la quinua peruana, ya que no es la primera ni la última vez que alguno de nuestro productos pasará por una situación similar. Pero como toda en la vida, las palabras son una cosa y las acciones otra. Y es por eso que ahora toca hacer lo más difícil, que es que este foro no quede solo en palabras y se transforme en *acciones concretas*; así que manos a la obra, cada uno cumpliendo su rol adecuada y responsablemente, para el bien de nuestra quinua, de nuestros agricultores, de nuestra agricultura, del país en general y de los consumidores de todo el mundo –incluidos nosotros los peruanos-. 
En ese sentido, AgroFórum se compromete ante todos a ser parte de este gran equipo nacional que busca repotenciar el negocio de la quinua peruana en el mundo, para que contemos con una ventana de comunicación libre, abierta y gratuita,  y así llevar a la mayor cantidad posible de personas relacionadas a la agricultura y los agronegocios en nuestro país, información útil, oportuna y relevante, para cumplir con nuestro principal objetivo de promover el desarrollo de la agricultura sostenible en el Perú. 
Muchas gracias a todos los que hicieron posible que el evento fuera un verdadero éxito, y como dije anteriormente, ahora nos toca a todos “trabajar en equipo” para que nuestra quinua sea otro verdadero éxito en el mundo entero, y nos ayude a combatir la desnutrición, tanto aquí como en el resto de países del mundo.  *AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual!*Temas similares: Artículo: Cultivo de quinua en la costa: ¿La solución para combatir su desabastecimiento? Venta de Equipo Agropecuario. Artículo: Produce y Minsa se integrarán al equipo de trabajo que elabora reglamento de bioseguridad Canon Hídrico: La solución al problema del agua en Majes Siguas II Equipo de Riego movil

----------

